# Expo 2004 pics



## BRIAN S. (Aug 17, 2004)

I'll post a few pics from the Expo 2004 in Memphis this last weekend . I thought a few may be interested in seeing them. 
 This is a pic of Jim Hall's table.  I'm still drooling ! A rainbow of colored flasks. With one extremely rare flask on his table with a $ 40,000.00 price tag.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Brian, is this the only picture? I'm interested in seeing some photos.[]


----------



## IRISH (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank's for posting that Brian, fantastic coloured glass on that table there [] .
 Any chance of a photo of the $40,000 flask ?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi and No I didn't get a pic of the flask . 
  Here's another pic of a display of inks.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2004)

A pic for you ACL fans !


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2004)

A display with all Memphis , TN. bottles .


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2004)

A pic of my Brother at our sales table .


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2004)

Another display of flasks .


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2004)

David Beadle's Scroll flask display . Pics a little fuzzy , sorry !


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2004)

Another pic of the show inside the massive Cook Convention Center.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2004)

One last pic of ....... maybe Chero-cola bottles ???? I can't remember ! But , I'm sure some of the soda collecters on here will reconize them.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 18, 2004)

Great Pics Brian! Thanks for sharing. Kelley


----------



## Gidday (Aug 18, 2004)

This was my first for this event. Very well run meeting at a great central Memphis venue. Thought the show flyer was particularry informative. Very few US lids on offer for my line of collecting. Many I spoke with thought there was a noticable absence in top end bottle material? Will never book a connecting flight through American Airlines through chicago again as it took 2 full days after delays + canceled connections to get back to CT there after.


----------



## BARQS19 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi I went to the Memphis show as well. I had kind of hoped there would have been more advertising but there wasn't. I found a couple of good Barq's pieces not as many as I hoped I would have found but a couple is better than nothing. The bottles above are some of Mike Elling's Nehi collection.
 Robert


----------

